# Allah Takes Over the Church



## Scott (May 8, 2006)

Allah Takes Over the Church


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 8, 2006)

> The altar has been moved and the statue of Our Lady covered by a cloth to hide her from the eyes of the Muslim believers.


So they're moving an idolatrous altar and covering up an idol to display other idols...

[Edited on 5-8-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## CDM (May 8, 2006)

Yes, Rome has many suitors...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 8, 2006)

did you see this?




> Last September, in a speech at Catholic University, Cardinal Theodore McCarrick offered a prayer "in the name of Allah, the merciful and compass...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 8, 2006)

Roman syncretism at its best, errrr, worst.


----------



## Scott (May 8, 2006)

"did you see this?"

Yikes! Here is an article on it: Mufti McCarrick


----------



## turmeric (May 8, 2006)

Where are Charlemagne and Richard Lionheart when we need them?


----------

